# Points not showing up



## George K (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been using the AGR portal for a fair amount of shopping lately, and although some retailers' points get posted fairly quickly (123 Inkjets - 20 points per dollar!), others take such a long time (up to two weeks) that I have to file a claim (Target.com).

It's been frustrating trying to keep track - I even set up a simple spreadsheet to keep track of my AGR purchases with the date, retailer, item purchased, amount spent and the point reward. I have over 3K points that would have not been awarded unless I filed the claim!

The page says I should allow time for points to get posted:



> "It takes up to five working days for a purchase to display as ‘Pending.’


When I file the claim, I get a response saying that the points have been added to my account and are now pending.

I wait more than the suggested 5 days to file the claim, of course, but should I be more patient?

Related question: What is that "click history", and why should I care?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2014)

Most sites only post points to your account once a month. Many of mine take 2 months to post. (Example - A purchase I made on 10/2 posted on 12/2.) Allow 8-9 weeks to post.

The "click history" is important to show that you clicked to the retailers site via the AGR portal. If you used the portal to get to Staples or Target, you earn points. However, if you went directly to the Staples or Target site via Google or another way, you will not earn AGR points.


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've had my "pending" points show up fairly quick...10 days or so. Actually approved and posted - 8 weeks or so.


----------



## George K (Dec 6, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> I've had my "pending" points show up fairly quick...10 days or so. Actually approved and posted - 8 weeks or so.


That has been my experience as well, other than the 10 days part. I sent in claims after about 6-7 *working* days. Should I just be more patient? I submitted 3 claims today, dated November 26 - that's 8 working days (well, there's Thanksgiving....).


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 6, 2014)

George K said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my "pending" points show up fairly quick...10 days or so. Actually approved and posted - 8 weeks or so.
> ...


Don't forget to include the Friday after Thanksgiving as a non-working day.

I'd just be more patient. Most of mine show up in the Pending section within ten business days.


----------



## George K (Dec 6, 2014)

I shall remain patient. I have no great need of getting them in a hurry. However, don't want to lose them!

Is there a better way to keep track of what's been purchased but not yet credited as "pending" than my spreadsheet idea?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 6, 2014)

Last year I made some Black Friday online purches from Sears through the Portal and while the mdse arrived within 2 days it took a bit of followup and nearly 3 months for the Points to show up.


----------



## George K (Dec 6, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Last year I made some Black Friday online purches from Sears through the Portal and while the mdse arrived within 2 days it took a bit of followup and nearly 3 months for the Points to show up.


Did the points show up as "pending" faster than that?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Dec 6, 2014)

George K said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I made some Black Friday online purches from Sears through the Portal and while the mdse arrived within 2 days it took a bit of followup and nearly 3 months for the Points to show up.
> ...


They never even showed up as pending and after a couple weeks or so I fired off some e-mails and got a format letter response indicating it would be looked in to. I had all but given up when a few months later they suddenly showed up in the Kitty.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2014)

Different sites handle the points posting differently. As an example, I purchased items at (I think) Staples or Bed, Bath & Beyond thru both the AGR portal and the Delta Airlines portal. AGR points posted in 60 days, while the Delta SkyMiles posted as soon as the items shipped (2-5 days after ordering).

I'd give AGR the full 60 days to post. In fact, AGR will not (and can not) do anything before that. (Except posting them as "pending".)

BTW - I got postings this fall for purchased I made (and reported this summer) from January! These amounted to 2-3,000 points!


----------

